# In search of decent oil drain container



## FigureFive (Dec 21, 2003)

I've gone through several different oil change containers and every single one has leaked. Does anyone make a decent one that will actually hold the oil I drain into it?

The 10qt. Blitz container I used yesterday has already leaked about half a quart onto my garage floor and I'm not going to have time to take the oil to a shop until Thursday morning.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

I purchased mine at Autozone and it works very well. No leaks and its at least 5 years old. The newer ones now have the screw on lid on the spout to pour out the oil, mine just has a bend in the neck.


----------



## PassatCC75 (Mar 22, 2009)

I stopped draining my oil from the bottom years ago. I use a a MityVac fluid evacuator, Model 07201 (Replaced by MV7201). The unit vacuums the oil by inserting a tube into the dip stick holder down into the pan. No mess, no fuss, and you don't take a chance on damaging the pan.

I then take the vac, with the oil, sealed inside (no spill) to a WalMart and dump it. You don't even get your hands dirty. Since the 2.0T has the filter on top of the engine, no crawling around under the car. 15 minutes and you are done.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

fumoto valve with nipple.

Drains direct into a gas can.

I gotta get under the car anyway, since the 2.0T (the one with the timing belt) has the oil filter down below


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

I just use a drain pan that will hold at least 6 QTS or so and then pour it into a 5 gallon gas can I bought for that purpose. I then take the 5 gallon gas can to the auto store every couple of months to recycle the oil. 

Draining with an extractor is kinda lame. You may not get all the old oil out and you miss the opportunity of doing the rest of the manufacturer specified service which is doing a close visual inspection of the underside of the car.:screwy: 

If you have an aluminum pan make sure you use a torque wrench every time to tighten the drain plug. Aluminum pans are very easy to strip out.


----------

